# Exposure to acetone may enhance the liver toxicity or chlorinated solvents



## Minga

. Exposure to acetone may enhance the liver toxicity or chlorinated solvents

yo traduje : exposición a la acetona puede estimular la toxicidad en el hígado o solventes clorinados

no me gusta lo de "o solventes....."  

quizá estoy traduciendo esto mal, por eso quisiera saber si alguien puede darme otra opción o darme su opinión sobre si lo estoy traduciendo bien?
Gracias!!
Minga


----------



## pitivw

Exposure to acetone may enhance the liver toxicity _or_ (of) chlorinated solvents

¿Podría ser una errata?. La frase suena redonda con of.

La exposción a la acetona puede reforzar la toxicidad hepática de los solventes clorinados


----------



## Minga

hmmm me suena mucho más coherente pitivw....
 muchíííísimas gracias, me diste una gran mano !!!
abrazo fuerte!!
Minga


----------



## Simpar

clorinados? No me suena a español. 

¿La traducción no podría ser: disolventes clorados?


----------



## Minga

acetone es disolventes clorados o acetona?


----------



## Simpar

Hola Minga:

Acetone es efectivamente acetona. 

Yo con lo de "disolventes clorados" hacia referencia a la traducción que de la frase 
"Exposure to acetone may enhance the liver toxicity or (of) chlorinated solvents " 

hizo pitivw ; este/a la traducía como "La exposición a la acetona puede reforzar la toxicidad hepática de los solventes clorinados" 

(decía que a mí me suena mejor en español decir clorados que clorinados; es más creo que este termino no existe en español. 

En cuanto a la palabra solventes, es más usual el termino disolventes pero también se usa en ciertos textos técnicos el termino solvente como sinónimo de disolvente; aunque es más frecuente y correcto el usarlo en el sentido de ser capaz de dar solución a algo; y tambien como adjetivo haciendo referencia a una persona capaz de cumplir con sus obligaciones o de pagar sus deudas).

S2


----------



## pitivw

Ambos son términos que existen en el diccionario

*solvente*
_Quím._ Dicho de una sustancia: Que puede disolver y producir con otra una mezcla homogénea. 
*Disolvente*
 Líquido que se utiliza para disolver una sustancia

Clorina- clorinado- clorado tambien existen diferenciados en una búsqueda en Google.
Saludos


----------



## O Betanceiro

creo que debe decirse "disolventes clorados" igual que se dice, de forma más general, disolventes halogenados


----------



## lpfr

pitivw said:


> Clorina- clorinado- clorado tambien existen diferenciados en una búsqueda en Google.
> Saludos


 Clorina y clorinado  son "translationes" del inglés. 

Tal vez, al cabo de algunas décadas terminemos por utilizarlos en español, pero por ahora, en español, esos términos no existen. Se dice cloro y clorado.


----------



## pitivw

www.uv.es/~jmartine/docencia/Atmosfera%20y%20Radiaci%A2n/2002-03/UV.%20Efectos%20biol%A2gicos.ppt


Tengo que estar totalmente de acuerdo con IPfr. El término clorina es una traducción literal del ingles chlorine para referirse al cloro como elemento químico y como gas. Sin embargo, en el entorno del tratatmiento químico del agua potable y del estudio de la contaminación ambiental (capa de ozono) se utiliza de forma común el término clorina.
En el primer caso, las búsquedas en google permiten sugerir una sinonimia entre clorina y compuestos químicos basados en el cloro para el tramiento de aguas residuales, en concreto el dióxido de cloro (dióxido de clorina).
http://www.aguaeneconomia.com/Inyetadora_de_Clorina.htm
En ecología, se utiliza el término clorina para definir el cloro liberado de los compuestos clorofluorcarbonatados ? (CFC), es decir el cloro libre que contribuye ala destrucción de la capa de ozono.

En definitiva es posible que pueda utilizarse el término clorina en determinados casos, lo que no debe utilizarse con toda seguiridad es la acepción clorinados que es una derivación del inglés. Lo correcto es usar 
CLORADOS.
Un saludo a este gran foro.
Pitivw


----------



## Simpar

pitivw, el gloogle es un magnifico buscador de internet y también una fantástico  manantial  de "espanglis", pero desde luego carece de autoridad en cuanto a lo que es correcto o no en cuanto a la lengua española. El diccionario de la RAE fruto del consenso de las distintas academia de la lengua española si que es una autoridad en este sentido y esto es lo que dice de clorina: " La palabra* clorina *no está en el Diccionario." y de clorinado:" La palabra* clorinado *no está en el Diccionario."

No te niego que en alguna jerga técnica se utilicen estos términos. El absoluto dominio del inglés en asuntos científico determina que cuando ciertos términos se pasen al español se limiten a "españolizarlos" en vez de buscar su equivalente correcto, lo cual no quiere decir que cuando lo usemos esté bien.

Este magnifico foro es de ESP-ING y por ello pienso que debemos ser lo más pulcros y correctos que podamos en el uso de ambas lenguas y alejarnos de jergas y galimatías por muy extendido que esté su uso.

S2


----------



## lpfr

Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo, Simpar.


----------



## pitivw

La primera recomendación que propongo para una relación correcta y educada en este y cualquier otro foro es la utilización del saludo como método de dispersión de la violencia en la polémica.
Le rogaría al Sr./a Simpar que, especialmente si utiliza un tono de crítica en sus apreciaciones, comenzase y/o terminase su discurso con un imprescindible y educado saludo, por ejemplo _Hola pitivw_ o un _saludos_. 
En mi condición de investigador creo reconocer las limitaciones que plantea el uso de buscadores de Internet para establecer conclusiones certeras. He intentado corroborar mis afirmaciones mediante la inserción de páginas web que, a mi modesto entender, tienen suficiente peso específico, de hecho la primera de ellas referente al uso del término clorina en el contexto de la contaminación atmosférica pertenece a una conferencia de un profesor de la Universidad Politécnica de Valencia.
En cuanto a su sentencia: La palabra* clorina *no está en el Diccionario también debo recordarles, en este caso también a Ipfr, que está sección del foro incluye TERMINOLOGIA ESPECIALIZADA muchas de cuyas palabras no están reflejadas en el DRAE. Si no fuese así puede que no se necesitase hacer uso de este foro.
Buenas tardes.


----------



## lpfr

Señor Pitivw.
  Muy señor mío,
  Como ves, los saludos pueden parecer absurdos y chocantes en un foro. Pero no te ofendas, solo los puse así para demostrarte que los saludos no son necesariamente signos de amistad o la ausencia de saludos signos de agresividad. Yo nunca pongo saludos ni al principio ni al final de mis posts. Pienso que esas frases convencionales alargan inútilmente los posts.
  Pero no creo que los foristas a quienes he tratado de ayudar hayan sentido esa ausencia como una falta de respeto o como un trato despectivo.

  Como dices, este foro es un foro de términos especializados y es lógico de utilizar términos que no figuren en el diccionario. Estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero solo en lo que concierne los neologismos. Cuando una nueva palabra técnica se crea en inglés, creo inútil de traducirla. Pero cuando la palabra existe ya desde hace 123 años, tanto en inglés como en español, encuentro absurdo e incorrecto utilizar la palabra española en inglés o la palabra inglesa en español. "Clorine" y "cloro" están en ese caso. Mira en tus libros de química del liceo y dime si está escrito "cloro" o "clorine". 

  ¿Por qué, ahora, una cierta categoría de personas (aunque sean catedráticos, doctores o investigadores (y conozco muy bien la categoría)), utiliza términos en "spanglish"? Veo unas cuantas razones, pero no he encontrado ninguna que sea elogiosa.

  La razón misma de este foro especializado es de tratar de traducir al español y no al "spanglish". Si cada vez que alguien ha utilizado una la palabra en "spanglish" fuese una razón suficiente para aceptarla, este foro no tendría razón de ser.

  Repito la frase de* Simpar*, con la cual estoy completamente de acuerdo:
*"Este magnifico foro es de ESP-ING y por ello pienso que debemos ser lo más pulcros y correctos que podamos en el uso de ambas lenguas y alejarnos de jergas y galimatías por muy extendido que esté su uso."

* Saludos (sinceros).


----------



## pitivw

Gracias por vuestros comentarios. (el de  S2 la recibí en el correo)
Por mis respuestas en el post habéis podido comprobar que yo mismo reprobaba mi primera traducción con unos argumentos razonados que coincidían en lo fundamental con vuestra apreciación, por eso sentí una cierta indignación cuando se planteó una falta de rigor por utilizar el google como instrumento de trabajo.
Consulto el DRAE con respeto y admiración, y sé que los recursos inmensos de la Lengua Española no siempre se aplican en la traducción del lenguaje técnico. Acaban por aceptarse términos que provienen de la traducción literal por comodidad o por la universalidad en su uso. Creo que cualquier persona que utiliza un idioma para expresarse puede proponer aportaciones en el foro. Las atribuciones no tienen que ser mayores para los docentes universitarios, salvo que se trate de una jerga técnica, propia y característica de una disciplina tecnológica, de ahí mi propuesta al enlace universitario.
De cualquier modo, ha sido muy fructífera la discusión.
Espero encontraros de nuevo en otro post.
Un cordial saludo
Pitivw


----------



## psicutrinius

Hola a todos:

Sintetizando un poco el hilo hasta ahora -y, claro, añadiendo mi comentario- creo que se podría decir:

1). GOOGLE simplemente, "cita". Alguien llama "propela" a una hélice" y así aparece en Google. Y si son much@s, aparecerá muchas veces. ¿Quiere esto decir que ya no existe la palabra "hélice" en español?. Pues no...

2) Una cosa es "apropiarse" de palabras en otro idioma, que describen mejor y de manera MÁS CORTA (y que son pronunciables en el idioma de destino), y otra es, por ejemplo, formar verbos en español quitando el "to" y añadiendo un "ar" al final de la palabra inglesa. "To punch", por ejemplo (en cierto contexto), es "punzonar", no "punchear". Y por el otro lado, (en contexto aeronáutico), entre "flap" y "aleta hipersustentadora de borde de ataque o de fuga de ala", yo me quedo con la primera.

3). Cierto es que el DRAE no es una fuente demasiado exhaustiva de términos técnico - científicos, pero hay más diccionarios para eso, y especializados. Ahora bien, "chlorine" se traduce como "cloro", y no "clorina", y "chlorinated" como "clorado", no "clorinado".

4). Siguiendo por este camino del spanglish se puede llegar a caer en el ridículo: "Propeller pitch" se traduce como "paso de hélice", no como "picha de propela"...


----------



## Peter P

pitivw said:


> En ecología, se utiliza el término clorina para definir el cloro liberado de los compuestos clorofluorcarbonatados ? (CFC), es decir el cloro libre que contribuye ala destrucción de la capa de ozono.
> 
> En definitiva es posible que pueda utilizarse el término clorina en determinados casos, lo que no debe utilizarse con toda seguiridad es la acepción clorinados que es una derivación del inglés. Lo correcto es usar
> CLORADOS.
> Un saludo a este gran foro.
> Pitivw


 

Me asalta la duda, ¿compuestos clorofluorcarbonatados o compuestos clorofluorocarbonos?


----------



## lpfr

Peter P said:


> Me asalta la duda, ¿compuestos clorofluorcarbonatados o compuestos clorofluorocarbonos?


De acuerdo con Google, lo más popular es compuestos clorofluorcarbonados y sobre todo clorofluorocarbonos sin "compuestos" delante.


----------



## Peter P

Gracias Ipfr, tu respuesta me aleja de duda. Carbonatado en este caso sonó raro en mi oido y me aclara la no necesidad de mencionar "compuestos" cuando de hecho ya esa sustancia por su composición es un compuesto.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------

